# Need help! Box Turtle hit by lawnmower



## Nedy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,
The neighbor brought me a female eastern box turtle that appears to have very recently been hit by a lawnmower. The carapace is not fractured - just sliced off on the left side of the dorsal. I can see the lung functioning -- no organs were damaged and there is a bit of tissue still over the lung. I have used sterile saline solution to cleanse the wound and I have set up a plastic wading pool in my guest room with newspapers for her to hide under -- she's actively trying to escape -- all limbs are working perfectly so no spinal damage. I didn't find any fly eggs, but they are so tiny, I might have missed some == a lot of mud in the cavity that I washed away with the saline solution -- I hesitate to tape over the cavity as I don't want to be pulling tape off to examine for maggots. Since she's inside the house, in a relatively sterile environment (newspapers as opposed to soil) - I was hoping I could leave the wound uncovered. 
I'm in Wichita, KS and don't have access to an exotic vet (although I'm new to the area - so maybe???) I think she should have an antibiotic injection -- do you? Also, I have an antiseptic wash with an anesthetic in it (benzolkonium chloride with lidocaine hydrochloride 2%) but I don't know if I should use it since it's for external use only. I'm sure she's in pain - poor little thing, with an open wound like that. She's lucky it wasnt a 1/4" deeper or it would have pierced her lung! Oh, I blocked off the central air duct and opened the windows in the room (they have screens to prevent flies coming in) so she'll have the same temp as she's used too. Please let me know what else I should be doing and please advise on the antibiotic injection. I'm retired and on a limited income so can't afford a lot of veterinary expense, but I think I could manage one visit.


----------



## wellington (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't help much, but I would not cover it. Keeping it inside on just paper sounds good. Others may be able to help further. Good luck, hope you can nurse her back to some kind of normal.


----------



## Nedy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your response. She seems to have settled down a little and is hiding under a sheet of newpaper now. The room is dark to encourage her to settle. My biggest question for the forum right now regards antibiotics for reptiles. Are they affective? I probably am not going to find an exotic vet - so what dosage works on reptiles? She's in excellent weight and is a full-grown female (pretty little thing). I'd like to take her in for an injection tomorrow if the forum believes it is appropriate. I think she'll be just fine if we can avoid an infection. The edges are already "scabbing". The tissue over the lung is extremely thin though. I could "kick:" myself because I think this is the little boxie I saw at the beginning of the season in an open meadow near our woods. I already had two 3-toed box turtles in my outside habitat, so merely picked her up and put her back at the edge of the woods. The meadows are mowed - but being new to the area, I didn't even think of that -- I was thinking more about car traffic and trying to get her further away from the street. She was actually in the road that runs through the park when my neighbor stopped and picked her up. I don't think they are that common around here because you never, ever see them hit on the road like we used to when I was a kid. As a matter of fact, I understand they are actually protected now in Kansas and cannot be legally kept without a wildlife license. I hope the vet doesn't make me give her up tomorrow. I'll keep the forum advised. 
Please let me know about affective dosage per gram of weight for box turtles and how to administer after the injection (if I get to bring her home). I read that the injection should be given in the hind leg close to the dorsal area. Please confirm as well.


wellington said:


> I can't help much, but I would not cover it. Keeping it inside on just paper sounds good. Others may be able to help further. Good luck, hope you can nurse her back to some kind of normal.


----------



## wellington (Jul 22, 2013)

If they don't come on soon, send Jacqui or Yvonne or Kelly (tortadise) a pm. They should be able to,help you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't seen the injury, I'm only going by what you have said, and in my opinion, you need to cover the wound to keep it from drying out inside. They make a great product in the 3M family called Tegaderm. It is a patch similar to plastic wrap (for food) that is sticky on one side. It is no big deal to remove it and refresh the bandage. Plus, it is clear and you can see through it.

Yes, the turtle will need antibiotic injections.


----------



## Nedy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks all! I really appreciate the responses.
I also looked through the forum until I found the Health section. Great stuff including a vet right here in Wichita - posted by Josh. He's posted for every state if anyone needs one.
Also read the entire thread about the little RF that was attacked by a dog back in 2010. She had a very deep wound in about the same area as this little box turtle. The RF had some horrible injuries plus shell rot. Wish we knew how it was doing today. Lots of great info in that thread.
Anyway, Im going to take her to see Dr. Skinner in Wichita tomorrow and get her opinion as to euthanasia or regular wound care which apparently entails flushing several times a day with 0.05% chlorhexidrine then applying antibiotic ointment. Being retired, I have the time to care for her if that's the route the vet suggests.
I also found a great link to an article by a vet about shell injuries on semi-aquatic turtles and he advised treating them as open wounds rather than sealing - in order to attend to infection and contamination issues. They 'dry-docked' the turtles to keep the wound dry - but maybe that's because their water is so full of bacteria.
A 2 week antibiotic course was also suggested.
Because of the flushing several times a day (suggested for this type of wound on tortoises), I'm thinking a little plastic bridge held in place by vet wrap might be a better choice than an adhesive-something rigid enough that it doesn't dip down into the cavity -- but I'll see what Dr.Skinner suggests and I do appreciate your suggestion about preventing the wound from drying out Yvonne. If an ointment is prescribed - that in itself might keep the wound appropriately moist. I'd just be worried about an adhesive lifting off tissue everytime I had to tend to the wound.
The "little patient" is resting in a darkened room right now. I'll post more tomorrow after our appt with Dr.Skinner. Hope she can be saved.


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 22, 2013)

put up apicture!


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 22, 2013)

Good luck with her, sounds like she is in good hands. She is lucky to have found you.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jul 22, 2013)

Good luck and let us know how it goes at the vet tomorrow! Poor thing must be terribly frightened, but how fortunate for her that she is in your care.


----------



## Nedy (Jul 23, 2013)

We have an appointment with Dr. Umke of All Creatures Veterinary Clinic in Wichita at 2:10 this afternoon. Meanwhile, I gave her a little soak in about an inch of water and she defecated, so we know that part works! LOL. After that, she ate a night crawler and some cantelope -- no problem there either. She's settled down a little bit too -- not so frantic to escape the confines of the wading pool so that's comforting to me;as I didn't know if it was escape mania or pain that was causing the hyper-activity. The vet doesn't see 'wildlife' so I had to tell them she was a pet, then make up a name real quick. "Shelley" seemed appropriate. 
I took some pictures, but my computer keeps saying I don't have enough memory to open them. Aargh! I deleted a bunch of stuff - still not happening. I'm going to try to download without opening and see what happens. Ill create another post.


thatrebecca said:


> Good luck and let us know how it goes at the vet tomorrow! Poor thing must be terribly frightened, but how fortunate for her that she is in your care.


----------



## Nedy (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got back from the vet. She had a 1 gram injection of Ceftazidime and will have another on Friday and then 3 days later. I'm administering 1,5 mg of Metacam orally every 24 hrs. for pain and a Hexadrene flush 4 times a day. She's very cooperative with the oral meds (unlike a 3-toed Boxie, she's very willing to bite when picked up). LOL
She smells a little 'fishy funkey' which may be the beginning of an infection,. Hopefully these meds will nip it in the bud. She's eating good though and is quite active - a little less so now with the pain med taking hold.
He suggested laser treatments, which are non-invasive, to increase the speed of cell replacement, but I couldn't afford that - so we'll just go with what I can do.
My son is coming in from Chicago next month for a visit and will bring his 3-D printer and camera with the hopes of creating a perfect plastic replica of her shell that will lay on top of her existing shell to protect the internal organs until she develops some scar tissue (if she makes it that long). He's rather excited about the project and hopes to publish it for his 3 dimensional printer 'cronies'. They're always trying to come up with a uni




Nedy said:


> Hi all,
> The neighbor brought me a female eastern box turtle that appears to have very recently been hit by a lawnmower. The carapace is not fractured - just sliced off on the left side of the dorsal. I can see the lung functioning -- no organs were damaged and there is a bit of tissue still over the lung. I have used sterile saline solution to cleanse the wound and I have set up a plastic wading pool in my guest room with newspapers for her to hide under -- she's actively trying to escape -- all limbs are working perfectly so no spinal damage. I didn't find any fly eggs, but they are so tiny, I might have missed some == a lot of mud in the cavity that I washed away with the saline solution -- I hesitate to tape over the cavity as I don't want to be pulling tape off to examine for maggots. Since she's inside the house, in a relatively sterile environment (newspapers as opposed to soil) - I was hoping I could leave the wound uncovered.
> I'm in Wichita, KS and don't have access to an exotic vet (although I'm new to the area - so maybe???) I think she should have an antibiotic injection -- do you? Also, I have an antiseptic wash with an anesthetic in it (benzolkonium chloride with lidocaine hydrochloride 2%) but I don't know if I should use it since it's for external use only. I'm sure she's in pain - poor little thing, with an open wound like that. She's lucky it wasnt a 1/4" deeper or it would have pierced her lung! Oh, I blocked off the central air duct and opened the windows in the room (they have screens to prevent flies coming in) so she'll have the same temp as she's used too. Please let me know what else I should be doing and please advise on the antibiotic injection. I'm retired and on a limited income so can't afford a lot of veterinary expense, but I think I could manage one visit.






Nedy said:


> Hi all,
> The neighbor brought me a female eastern box turtle that appears to have very recently been hit by a lawnmower. The carapace is not fractured - just sliced off on the left side of the dorsal. I can see the lung functioning -- no organs were damaged and there is a bit of tissue still over the lung. I have used sterile saline solution to cleanse the wound and I have set up a plastic wading pool in my guest room with newspapers for her to hide under -- she's actively trying to escape -- all limbs are working perfectly so no spinal damage. I didn't find any fly eggs, but they are so tiny, I might have missed some == a lot of mud in the cavity that I washed away with the saline solution -- I hesitate to tape over the cavity as I don't want to be pulling tape off to examine for maggots. Since she's inside the house, in a relatively sterile environment (newspapers as opposed to soil) - I was hoping I could leave the wound uncovered.
> I'm in Wichita, KS and don't have access to an exotic vet (although I'm new to the area - so maybe???) I think she should have an antibiotic injection -- do you? Also, I have an antiseptic wash with an anesthetic in it (benzolkonium chloride with lidocaine hydrochloride 2%) but I don't know if I should use it since it's for external use only. I'm sure she's in pain - poor little thing, with an open wound like that. She's lucky it wasnt a 1/4" deeper or it would have pierced her lung! Oh, I blocked off the central air duct and opened the windows in the room (they have screens to prevent flies coming in) so she'll have the same temp as she's used too. Please let me know what else I should be doing and please advise on the antibiotic injection. I'm retired and on a limited income so can't afford a lot of veterinary expense, but I think I could manage one visit.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello! I was reading about poor Shelley.  she seems to be a tough ol girl & I hope you can save her!  a thought that occurred to me... They have fundraiser sites, such as indiegogo... You could create a fundraiser, & post around online to animal websites, & try to raise the money to get the laser treatment.  people seem really willing to help the poor animals with surgery needs, usually.. . If you do try to do this... LMK.  I don't have much, but I have a few dollars on my paypal, from eBay selling & id be happy to throw it in. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## Nedy (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks,, that's so very sweet of you miss Kerrimoo. Im not convinced that the laser treatments are all that they are 'cracked up' to be. Would be interested to hear from other forum members about laser treatments. Honestly, I had never heard of it and they had a pretty 'fancy' highgloss tri-fold marketing piece about it. I think it's pretty new. I'm going to put my money on conventional treatments and see how it goes. 
The biggest threat to her well-being is infection right now. Her environment pretty much protects her from injuring the fragile membrane covering her air sac. Even if she would crawl up the side of the plastic wading pool and topple over onto her back- I don't think a flat sheet of newspaper is going to perforate the membrane. But I'm overwhelmed that you would offer to chip in. I'm okay. I think she's getting the best conventional treatment available... 10 days of antibiotics - pain meds and keeping the wound clean. 
This is a great group! I really appreciate the emotional support -- I'm kindof a 'queazey" type when it comes to animals in pain -- so I'm proud that I have been able to help her without fainting. LOL


*misskerrimoo* said:


> Hello! I was reading about poor Shelley.  she seems to be a tough ol girl & I hope you can save her!  a thought that occurred to me... They have fundraiser sites, such as indiegogo... You could create a fundraiser, & post around online to animal websites, & try to raise the money to get the laser treatment.  people seem really willing to help the poor animals with surgery needs, usually.. . If you do try to do this... LMK.  I don't have much, but I have a few dollars on my paypal, from eBay selling & id be happy to throw it in.
> 
> MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:
> 
> ...


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: RE: Need help! Box Turtle hit by lawnmower*



Nedy said:


> Thanks,, that's so very sweet of you miss Kerrimoo. Im not convinced that the laser treatments are all that they are 'cracked up' to be. Would be interested to hear from other forum members about laser treatments. Honestly, I had never heard of it and they had a pretty 'fancy' highgloss tri-fold marketing piece about it. I think it's pretty new. I'm going to put my money on conventional treatments and see how it goes.
> The biggest threat to her well-being is infection right now. Her environment pretty much protects her from injuring the fragile membrane covering her air sac. Even if she would crawl up the side of the plastic wading pool and topple over onto her back- I don't think a flat sheet of newspaper is going to perforate the membrane. But I'm overwhelmed that you would offer to chip in. I'm okay. I think she's getting the best conventional treatment available... 10 days of antibiotics - pain meds and keeping the wound clean.
> This is a great group! I really appreciate the emotional support -- I'm kindof a 'queazey" type when it comes to animals in pain -- so I'm proud that I have been able to help her without fainting. LOL
> 
> ...



Awww, you're welcome. . *hugs* anything for an animal who needs help...! If you do decide to do the treatment, & need help, I'm sure some other members here would help out.  this place seems to be a wonderful group, who are HUGEEEEE animal lovers.  I have had to ask people for help in the past... & was helped by strangers... So, I try to pay it forward & help anyone I can... Esp. If an animal is involved or someone is hungry... I've spent my last penny buying homeless people meals, & it makes me feel good to help people in need.  or animals in need.  
Poor Shelley... Her back is pitiful... I hope the antibiotics will save her, & something can be done for her hole... Not to sound stupid, but can it regenerAte & grow back over? I have no idea.. 
You're planning to keep her now, I assume?  I'm sure she is grateful to have found you & to try to get help for her...  poor baby. Landowner whipped her good. 
Best of luck to miss Shelley & bless you for helping her!! Yall will be in my prayers.  keep us updated!

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## thatrebecca (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update and good luck with the treatments. Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's me wanting to hear an update on Shelley. 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hows Shelly doing?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## 3bdulla (Jul 29, 2013)

How is Shelly ???


----------



## Nedy (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi All! Thanks for your concern. Shelly went in for her last antibiotic injection this morning and it's almost unbelievable how quickly the wound has granulated. I flushed with sterile saline followed by the antiseptic 4 times a day and gave her pain meds orally. She's never refused a meal during this past week. It's just amazing how resilient these little guys are. She really smelled "funky" the day I got her and the vet felt that was infection already starting -- kindof a rotten fish smell - it filled the exam room. Within a day after starting the antibiotic injections and the antiseptic flushes, there was a vast improvement and today, there's no odor. She still has a tiny leaf imbedded in the granulated tissue, but it's on the surface and I believe it will eventually be pushed up and out. No telling what the impact of the commercial lawnmower drove into her tissue after the carapace was shaved off in that area. But it looks like the granulation is pushing this little leaf up to the surface and I hope anything else that was embedded will either be absorbed into her system or be pushed up and out. The vet didn't want to attempt to take the little leaf out for fear removing it would pierce the air sac surrounding her lung (which was visible through the clear membrane and now is not!)
Yes, I plan on keeping her at least until the carapace has formed some sort of durable scar tissue. My adult son is very involved in the 3 dimensional printer world and is going to fly out to see me in August. He's going to 'scan' SHelly and build her a hard plastic carapace that will fit over her real one until the wound is completely scarred over. I haven't figured out how to affix it yet, but I think velcro might allow me to take it on and off easily so she can enjoy some time in an outdoor enclosure. She's on newspaper right now - in a plastic wading pool in the house as she has to be protected from flies and infection. 
Thanks to everyone for your support and encouragement. I'll try to get a picture of her posted this week. You're not going to believe the difference!!! Just have to hope that there's nothing embedded that is going to cause this little girl's recovery to fail. She's a little miracle!!


----------



## *misskerrimoo* (Jul 29, 2013)

Awww how awesome! I had been thinking about her this afternoon... Great that she's doing so much better! Awesome! 

MY BEAUTIFUL CHILDREN:

3.2.0 Cats (Neeko, Bootsie, Bean (Special Needs), Puff (Special needs), Pokie)
1.0.0 Dog (Sidney (Special needs))
2.0.0 Bearded Dragons (Lochey & Zane (Special needs))
2.1.0 Leopard Geckos (Hopper, Spanky-Butt (Special needs), Rumi)
0.0.1 Greek Tortoise Hatchling (Mookie-Boo - Ibera species)
0.0.2 Fire Bellied Toads (Ellie, Teddy)
0.0.1 Emporer Scorpion (Mr. Pickles)
1.0.0 Betta Fish (Mr. Pook-Pook)


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 30, 2013)

Brilliant news!!! Keep up the fantastic work your doing with this lil lady! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 30, 2013)

It's really great to hear the progress! Great job taking care of her!


----------

